
Misultin is an Erlang library for building fast lightweight HTTP servers. - luccastera
http://code.google.com/p/misultin/wiki/Benchmarks
======
davidw
Wish he'd talk about why he thinks it may be faster. Mochiweb isn't exactly
slow. Is he making different compromises? What are they?

